# I have a kinda silly question.



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

I just recently heard about Linux and I'm curious to know what it is and what it does where can I find out more info on it. Thank You.


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

not a silly question at all.

Check out http://www.linux.org. It has a lot of info about linux, docs, and apps for linux. There is a faq at http://www.linux.org/info/faq1.html.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

tyvm


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

Other then their site, where else can I download it from?


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

Since you are starting out, you are looking to download a distribution. Linux itself is just the core operating system, known as the kernel. Distributions contain the kernel and other apps that make the system actually useful.

There are a lot of distributions out there. The biggest and most well know one is probably Redhat. Others are Mandrake, Slackware, and Debian.

http://fedora.redhat.com/download/
http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/ftp.php3
http://www.slackware.com/getslack/
http://www.debian.org/distrib/


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

which would you say is the easiest for a newbie like me?


----------



## dr.dos (May 27, 2004)

I have tried Morphix linux with good results, You burn it to a cd and then you boot with that cd and it runs from the cd without even installing to you hard drive.
It found all the hardware in my machine and set it up.
If you like it theres an icon that will install it to your HD.
This is the O/S my son uses cause he likes the games it comes with.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

Morphix Linux, huh? Ok I'll give that one a shot. thank you


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Morphix, Mandrake, and lindows(spire) (*shudder*) are the usuall "newbie" Distros.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, seeing's how I am exactly that, a newbie when it comes to Linux, what did you expect? What would you recommend I try?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Morphix is good, as you can run it off CD, then if you like, install to HD. (Another plus is that it's debian based: Sweet stuff).


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

So I should get the Morphix one and play with it first, then try others?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes. That'd be my reccomendation. I know knoppix better, however i hear good things about morphix.


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Also, Xandros OCE is pretty friendly as well. I'm trying it now and find it easy to use.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

I'd heard about OCE's release, however i don't have any experiance in it to say yay or nay to it.


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

I was impressed that it set up Samba during installation and recognized my network printer (connected to a PC using WinXP) -- it even printed a test page 

I've never managed to do that with any other distro. I could access the other computers on the network but could not print.

My only complaint is that when I installed Mozilla 1.6, and use that instead of Opera 7.50, the entire desktop freezes on occasion.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

can you zap (ctrl-alt-backspace) the Xserver?


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm... forgot about that (still a noob  )

Gotta try that tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

The best site I can suggest for this as you are new to the Linux world is... linuxnewbie.org . It provides a lot of resources for getting started. It will also give you a good idea as to whether its for you or not... I hope this helps.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

tyvm


----------



## Sharon White (Jun 19, 2004)

oldtownguy said:


> tyvm


I don't think you can get much simpler than TYVM.

Sharon White


----------



## FF103 (Jul 11, 2003)

I just tried Xandros a couple of days ago on my old Compaq experiment machine and was pretty impressed, it also found my network and both network printers. It didn't find the onboard sound chip,but neither has anything since Mandrake 9.1. Also it uses opera as the browser with flash and java already installed.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Really? I tried Xandros and I hated it. It was clunky, slow and very dissapointing for a debian based distro.


----------



## fagbeja (Jun 21, 2004)

I am a member of pogo since April and now all my badges and everthing else has been taken away, why I don't understand I did not do anything wrong, how can I get my game status back?


----------



## fagbeja (Jun 21, 2004)

I have been a pogo member since April and now it has all been taken away , why I didn't do anything wrong now everything including my pro file has been taken how can I get them back


----------



## fagbeja (Jun 21, 2004)

fagbeja said:


> I have been a pogo member since April and now it has all been taken away , why I didn't do anything wrong now everything including my pro file has been taken how can I get them back


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

fagbeja, if you have a problem that needs to be addressed, please start your own thread instead of posting something irrelevant into someone else's thread.


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

SIGKILL said:


> The best site I can suggest for this as you are new to the Linux world is... linuxnewbie.org . It provides a lot of resources for getting started. It will also give you a good idea as to whether its for you or not... I hope this helps.


The link that you gave redirects to an http://www.justlinux.com/ URL. Is that the site that you are referring to?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Topazz, the user that posted that has had his account disabled. Just wanted to let you know so you don't think you are being ignored. Perhaps someone else can answer that question.


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Woops! I didn't see that. Thanks for letting me know. 

If someone else can answer the question it would be good, but if not then never mind.


----------



## NyahLevi (Jun 9, 2004)

The best noob way to try linux,imho, is to get either Knoppix or PCLinux, (or both, they're free after all). They each a linux that runs off of a cd, you just set your machine to boot off the cd drive and the system will load and set itself. To get rid of it, just remove the cd and reboot. Knoppix will read the XP file system, which some will not do, I don't know about the other. both come with a good suite of software including an office suite and iunternet browser. Knoppix connected right up to the broadband connection on one machine I tried, set of of the whole system was only a couple of minutes. 
Nyah Levi
I forgot to say to use google to find the mirror sites, each can be downloaded as an iso file and burned to a cd. A koppix disk is $4.00. NY


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

I have the distro CD for Morphix and when I try to boot it, I keep getting this error message that says, "No screens found". What does this mean?

I am logged in under my Yahoo (too_cool_69) and MSN (gladwinguy) messangers. Give me a hollar if ya know anything about this. Perhaps you can help me work through it. Thank you.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

well, i finished with a Mandrake install, but I'm confused on what to do next. I think I'm just too stupid to run Linux and should stick to windows


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

What do you want to do? 
lynch


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I have been experiementing with Linux for only two weeks and have tried about 5 to 6 systems so far.

OK it is not easy especially if you get a older and incomplete version. The three big guns Mandrake, Fedora/Redhat and Suse are quite reasonable. I would even say Linux is easier to install because it doesn't ask me for a driver (hee hee hee, because there is none available from the hardware vender) whereas a Windows system like XP will demand drivers for the webcam, TV card, sound card and video card.... 

Linux is really for people interested in computing, in my opinion, because all the hardware appear to be managed generically and not to the full potential of the products. For example it would consider its job done by giving me the sound and doesn't want to know the 5 or 6 channel stereo the board can do. That is totally logical to me as the board manufacturers rarely supply drivers in Linux. In future it can change but I am happy of what has been accomplished by Linux.

Thus there are set backs if one wants the latest multimedia technology and has to wait for the community to work out the solutions.

However Linux is many times more powerful than MS system because it is universal covering all kind of computer technologies. All the commands, techniques and systems one learn from it will be continuously useful. I must have wasted part of my life learning and converting things from DOS to Win9x, Win2k and XP. 

But the most important aspect, to me personally, is that Linux allows us to understand what is going on. The user of Linux decides how his/her system should run. It is a long way before I can play tone with Linux but the possibility is there. Not only the source codes are open but all the techiques and skills too.

My two weeks experience has taught me that Linux allows me to load many systems in my computer to serve me any way I want. When a MS system comes in it kicks everybody out by re-writing and taking over the boot system. Yet Linux shows ways how MS systems can still be managed.

I am not looking to replace the MS system completely yet but there is nothing to stop us to run both systems. The amount of work achieved by the Linux community is now sufficient for me to predict that Linux will definitely grow at the expense of MS because 90% of the normal computer tasks can be done in Linux at a higher speed.

Linux is free. Even the full featured commercial versions are excellent value for money.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

well, I was looking to figure out how to get passed the DOS looking sign in, but I got fed up with it and went on to install Morphix, but I installed it and now I can't get the screen resolution to match and the monitor looks like a 2 yr old got ahold of the Vert. and Horiz. holds of a tv set.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

oldtownguy,

You should get a Linux version that comes a reasonably complete desktop so that you can navigate without exclusively submerged into the DOS command.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

I got Morphix now, but I can't see anything because the resolution is all crazy.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

This *thread* taught me how to change the screen resolution. I suppose your screen should be OK in either 800x600 or 640x480. I deleted the other choices to get back my Linux and re-configured to the highest setting common to both graphic card and display.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

K let's pretend for a second that I have no intelligent comprehension of Linux whatsoever, which actually isn't that far from the truth. Can you walk me through everyting you did starting from turning the machine on. I am available on both of my instant messangers so if ya want to contact me there for simplicity, I'll gladly give the IM's and screen names I use.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

oldtownguy,

Sorry it is late for me to do anything now. But my guess is a graphic card may have been wrongly picked in your case. However if one uses the fundamental VGA resolution of 680x480 there is a good chance the screen will behave normally.

The Linux setup file containing this information is in 

"The file you seek is /etc/X11/XF86Conifg or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
towards the end is the section that reffers to screen resolutions."

I just followed the instruction and locate the directory. Using a Linux text editor "vi" to delete the higher resolutions. Reboot the system and that was it.

To get into command mode I press Ctrl+Alt+F1. You may need to log in with "root" as the administrator in order to have the priviliege to alter the setting. You can just type "su" to switch user and then the password when you installed Linux. Change directory is "cd / /etc/X11". Think I just delete the higher modes in my case.

However, the original CD or DVD with which you did the installation can be used to re-configure the system. So it may be easier just to use it. I did it a couple of times on mine. Linux is pretty good in rescuing itself.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

ok I'll give it a try. thank you.


----------



## linux god (Jul 3, 2004)

Gentoo is the only distro worth trying. All other distros are for ****, especially Mandrake and Fedora.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Let's be fair

I have been doing a lot of installations in recent two weeks since wandering into Linux.

So far I got Fedora C2, Suse 9.1 and Mandrake 9.2 in the same Hdd with the XP and can boot to any one of them. Took a bit of reading and 2 to 3 posts for help.

I haven't checked everthing but my TV, sound, DVD and Windows partitions have been successfully mounted by one Linux or the other. It is too early for me to come down on any system but I do find the 3 systems living happily together. I am sure a lot of the teething problems can be sorted out. For example I notice in Fedora C2, depending the type of installation, say for example standalone or workstation, the sound can be OK in one but not in the other because the correct module may not have been loaded.

Linux is a real operating system giving the owner a complete control over everything and it needs a good manual and many reference books to get to the bottom and understand what is going on.

I just concentrated on Grub the bootloader and that got me several Linux up successfully. It is better to have a few working because altogether they prove the hardwares are compatiable. It could be a waste of time worrying about sound of DVD not working in a particular Linux when the other versions are OK, and then find out the non-working version already obsolete or restricted when it was compiled as a distro.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

linux god said:


> Gentoo is the only distro worth trying. All other distros are for ****, especially Mandrake and Fedora.


Consider this the only warning you will get here. We don't tolerate crap like that


----------



## dr.dos (May 27, 2004)

Oldtownguy, what your seeing is that your monitor is to old to support the refresh rate that the O/S is sending to your mointor. Morphix is not suited for older systems, (older mointors anyway) it can be forced to run with lower refresh rates by running it at 640x480 during boot up.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

well is there anyway to fix that or is it a lost cause to even try?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Oldtownguy,

Since the last time I posted here I have 11 Linux systems in the hard drive now. Two of them still playing tricks with me but I got the others sorted one at the time, mainly by comparing their XFConfig-4 files and editing the bits that known to work.

Just like many posters said, "Go try another distro"


----------



## usr_208 (Jul 24, 2004)

if you want to get started on linux, i reccomend Mandrake. it has the absolute easiest setup ever.

All you have to do is make 2 different drive partitions.

format 1 partition to start at / with about 10gigs is good and ext2 format
and the other partition is a 'swap' drive and needs to be no bigger than a gig.

If you dont want to hassle with installing right now, Knoppix and Suse both also make live cd's. I got all my ISO's from www.linuxiso.org


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey now lets not worry poor guy into insalling, get mepis and see if it works, make sure to download extra cd (CD2) its a bootable livecd and you can install it to the harddrive if you want to. Getta thumbdrive or somthing so you can save your configs and then if mepis doesnt work try Knoppix.


----------



## oldtownguy (Aug 10, 2002)

I seriously think that I'll just stick to the status quo for now, at least 'til I've done a lot more homework on Linux. Thx for all the suggestions. Mebbe it's just not for me, but only time will tell.


----------



## usr_208 (Jul 24, 2004)

well, im just saying im extremely new to linux, but Mandrake was a super easy install, i think anyone can do it, but yeah if you just wanna see how it works and dont want to bother with installing, SuSe, Knoppix, Mepis and prob a couple other distros allow you to check it out without actually installing.

Linux is for anyone who actually wants to put in the effort to learn it. I'm picking up fairly quickly on it and I would reccomend the same to you.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Mandrake 9.2 was alright but I couldn't get the screen working for Mandrake 10 without manually amending the XF86Config-4 file. For easy booting I haven't seen anything better than Knoppix. It is a matter of putting a CD in, get a coffee and the Linux is there when you come back without any question asked! You can get into Internet right away if the machine is hooked to a router. Sound and DVD work straight away. It only need answers if I put it into the hard disk permanently.

There is a lot to be said for the Live CD. It will boot itself up showing all the functions in your machine. Only if you are happly with it then you can put it into the hard disk.

Why pulling hair for one particular distro when literally dozens of them are waiting to offer a better service? There is nothing wrong with the distro, it is just the way it was set up not considering the hardware of you have in your PC. No distro can cover all possibilities.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I didnt like mandrake none would install. But here is news to make anyone happy..or confused..
OK there are over 100+ LiveCD distros and way over 50 normal distros for linux you couldn't hardly like them or hate them all. There is a linux for everyone.  besides if your really good just make your own distro and try and get ibiblio to host it.


----------

